# My first muscle bike



## Intense One (Apr 6, 2014)

Just picked up my first muscle bike from someone here in town.  It was originally purchased in May 1978 from a local bicycle shop for their son.  It had been sitting in his parents basement for 35 years.  Not really the style of bicycle I collect but it's cool nonetheless!  It was missing a chain and the derailleur cable was not connected.  I put on a new chain and the cable is not connected and it shifts nicely.  I'm missing a band on the back section of the seat.  I believe it may have been red or possibly silver.

[URL=http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/photophobic1/media


----------



## RailRider (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

